# 

## nitubaga

Witam, 

mam pytanko jak w temacie - mam wyciągniete okablowanie pod głośniki na ściany, ale ostatnio zaczęłam się im krytycznie przyglądać... i jak to kobieta pomyślałam by je przerzucic na podwieszany sufit.

Czy ktoś ma takie rozwiązanie? jak się mu słucha muzyki z góry?  :smile:  jakie głośniki są dobre i godne polecenia?  :smile:

----------


## aadamuss24

Raczej cały sufit będzie dudnił  :sad:  pozdr adam

----------


## robertsz

Raczej nie będzie dudniło, kwestia doboru głośników i... mocy z nich wydobywanej

Raz montowałem takie cudo w lokalu usługowym, po roku były totalnie zaje..... tłuszczem i rzęziły zamiast grać.
Jeśli już to montuj sobie w ścianie (patrz LEGRAND).

Oczywiście mówimy o słuchaniu muzyki na zasadzie "coś leci o 7 rano do śniadania/kotleta" bo o słuchaniu muzyki przez duże S to zapomnij... chyba że masz ucho słonia i wszystko ci jedno.

----------


## nitubaga

eeee ja raczej z tych co się nie ekscytuja czystością barwy dżwięku  :big grin:  choć fajnie brzmiących basów czasem lubie posłuchac  :smile:  dzięki za odpowiedż.... ide zobaczyc co ma w ofercie Legrand  :smile:

----------


## T i A

Zawsze jest miło posłuchać czystego dżwięku z ranka.
Ja zaproponowałbym głośniki drogie,ale bezkonkurencyjne w jakości brzmienia w tej klasie.
Bose FreeSpace® zapewniam Cię,że nie bedziesz mogła uwierzyć w ich możliwości.
Tak jak kolega napisał w lokalu usługowym (pewnie typu fast food) tłuszcz z frytek zajechł je w rok,co oznacza kompletnie zle dobrane głośniki oraz miejsce ich montażu.

----------


## ciniaaa

Witam, mam pytanie - chodzi o taki lokal uslugowy i jego nagłośnienie. Szef zlecil mi kupno głośników oraz wzmacniacza. Muzyka ma być puszczana zarówno dla gości siedzących i popijajacych kawke jak i w czasie wieczornej zabawy itp. Ja kompletnie nie znam się w temacie. Nagłaśniana powierzchnia to w przybliżeniu 90 metrów kwadratowych - co kupić? Tak żeby on był zadowolony a ja nie straciła pracy? 
Dzięki

----------


## odaro

> Witam, mam pytanie - chodzi o taki lokal uslugowy i jego nagłośnienie. Szef zlecil mi kupno głośników oraz wzmacniacza. Muzyka ma być puszczana zarówno dla gości siedzących i popijajacych kawke jak i w czasie wieczornej zabawy itp. Ja kompletnie nie znam się w temacie. Nagłaśniana powierzchnia to w przybliżeniu 90 metrów kwadratowych - co kupić? Tak żeby on był zadowolony a ja nie straciła pracy? 
> Dzięki


Wrzuć do google "nagłośnienie strefowe" a później już dasz sobie radę. Mam nadzieje że szew wiem jakie to są koszty.

----------


## T i A

Napisz o co dokładnie Ci chodzi.
Pijących kawę w dzień,a wieczorkiem mini impreza klubowa?
Czy w jednym miejscu stoliki,kawa i obok impreza?
Jest wiele zmiennych które powinnaś podać,aby ktoś mógł Ci pomoc.

----------


## ciniaaa

WItam ponownie,
dokladnie o coś takiego mi chodzi - kawa w dzień wieczorem mała impreza. W jednym miejscu stoliki, obok impreza - wszystko na zewnątrz - o tym zapomniałam. Szef  na pewno NIE wie jakie to koszty, ale trudno - skoro chce...

----------


## robertsz

"wszystko na zewnątrz" - to diametralnie zmienia zagadnienie doboru głośników  :wink: 
Może najpierw trochę poczytaj, zbierz trochę informacji od szefa, pomierz sobie te strefy i... wybierz się na konsultacje i zakupy.
Osobną sprawą jest instalacja, jakość wykonania i dobór wzmacniacza.

----------


## ciniaaa

No właśnie szef nie da mi żadnych informacji - czego oczekuje. Ma być dobrze i już. Dlatego pytam. Ja nawet nie wiem jakich firm sie trzymać...

----------


## PaposSmerfos

Jak mają być imprezy, to odrazu można skreślić nagłośnienie z sufitu..
Wszystko jest zależne od pomieszczenia, budżetu, typu muzyki itp. ... 
Więc lepiej przyciśnij szefa i dowiedz się więcej, a spróbujemy pomóc .

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ciniaaa

Do tej pory właściciel lokalu miał głośniki podwieszane na górze, nic profesjonalnego - byle grało. Nasz szef chce oczywiście wszystko od nowa i... lepsze. Ale również chce podwiesić głośniki na starych miejscach - czyli jednak na górze. Impreza to ma być NIE dla młodzieży. Wychodzi z założenia, że młodzież nie umie sie zachować kiedy w dyspozycji jest alkohol. Więc ludzie troszke starsi a co za tym idzie muzyka, która znajdzie aprobate w uszach tego typu publiczności.
Pomieszczenie: na dworze, drewniana, stylowa wiata osłaniająca parkiet, obok stoliki. Sam parkiet wielkości ok 60 metrów kwadratowych. Budżet musi być taki, żeby mi to zaakceptował więc powiem: dobre ale nie przerażająco drogie.
Za wszelką pomoc dzięki.

----------


## PaposSmerfos

Jeszcze powiedz, czy masz do dyspozycji jakiś wzmacniacz ( Chodzi o stary )

----------


## ciniaaa

Wzmacniacz tez musze kupic i w tym zakresie tez prosze o pomoc. ma byc nowy - nie uzywany. :smile:

----------


## Tom33Gdynia

witam
chciałbym zainstalować głośniki w kuchni. Celem jest picie porannej kawy, robienie śniadania czy gotowanie w miłej atmosferze muzycznej. Czy lepiej w suficie podwieszanym czy wychodzące głośniczki (małe np bose) ze ścian. Czy podłączyć przewody do wzmacniacza w salonie (12 m) i sterować dźwięk z tego urządzenia (w jaki sposób - kanałami?) Czy osobno zamontować coś małego w kuchni. Co polecacie. Jak macie u siebie w domach. Jak po przemyśleniach - co byście zrobili? 
Drugim wątkiem tego tematu są głośniki w podbitce na tarasie. Skąd najlepiej źródło dźwięku?
Pozdrawiam z nad morza
Tom 
Suchy Dwór

----------


## ryhu82

Ja jestem zwolennikiem głośników zainstalowanych pod szafkami kuchennymi lub na ścianach nad blatem po obu końcach. Dodatkowo dobrej rozdzielczości i nie za duży ekran LCD nad blatem nie za wysoko aby było wygodnie podłączony do komputera stacjonarnego z internetem.  Do tego klawiatura najlepiej łatwa do mycia wysuwana z pod blatu w kuchni lub zamocowana nad blatem (ruchoma) i koniecznie bezprzewodowa mysz. Radio z internetu lub karty telewizyjnej lub TV, MP3 y komputera lub przepisy z internetu są zawsze pod ręką. Osobiście polecam takie rozwiązanie. Jeśli ktoś uważa, że do tego może używać laptopa to się trochę myli bo laptop to inny dźwięk i inną odporność na zanieczyszczenia (szczególnie jak się go położy w pobliżu rozsypanej mąki). Jeśli już koniecznie laptop to położony na dobrym i stabilnym wysięgniku, który jest ruchomy lub ustawiony na podwyższanej podstawie nad blatem tak aby nie zajmował wiele powierzchni roboczej. Kto nie zakosztował komputera w kuchni i najlepiej z kartą telewizyjną o internetowej bezprzewodowej nie wspomnę to nie wie co to przyjemność z gotowania ;-D

----------


## ryhu82

> Drugim wątkiem tego tematu są głośniki w podbitce na tarasie. Skąd najlepiej źródło dźwięku?
> Pozdrawiam z nad morza
> Tom 
> Suchy Dwór


Na taras zdecydowanie źródło dźwięku ze wzmacniacza, który najlepiej podłączony jest (prócz radia i CD i DVD i innych mediów) do komputera stacjonarnego lub laptopa.
Z czasem może przyjdzie ochota na emisję filmów na tarasie z wykorzystaniem projektora .... superrrrrrr rozwiązanie.
No i zdecydowanie na kablach nie warto oszczędzać.

----------


## T i A

> witam
> chciałbym zainstalować głośniki w kuchni. Celem jest picie porannej kawy, robienie śniadania czy gotowanie w miłej atmosferze muzycznej. Czy lepiej w suficie podwieszanym czy wychodzące głośniczki (małe np bose) ze ścian. Czy podłączyć przewody do wzmacniacza w salonie (12 m) i sterować dźwięk z tego urządzenia (w jaki sposób - kanałami?) Czy osobno zamontować coś małego w kuchni. Co polecacie. Jak macie u siebie w domach. Jak po przemyśleniach - co byście zrobili? 
> Drugim wątkiem tego tematu są głośniki w podbitce na tarasie. Skąd najlepiej źródło dźwięku?
> Pozdrawiam z nad morza
> Tom 
> Suchy Dwór


Wszystko zależy.
Od twoich potrzeb po jak bardzo zaawansowanym audiofilem jesteś.

Powiedzmy,że jesteś amatorem z odróżniającym dźwięk od trzasku.
Głośniki w suficie dobrze zamontowane będą grać poprawnie.Bose to dobra opcja,niestety droga,ale coś za coś.
Komputer to dobra opcja,ale nie każdy co dziennie robi śniadanie z internetu,a w dodatku kosztowna.
Sterowanie przez komp z 12m może być mało komfortowe.
Napisz o czym myślałeś a my obrazujemy Ci plus i minusy rozwiązania lub zaproponujemy coś.

----------


## selma_mistrz

mysle ze moze wystarczy to profesjonalnie zamontowac, odpowiednio rozmiescic i opakowac jakas substancja izolacyjna i bedzie fajnie gralo. a moze zapytac kogos w sklepie muzycznym? oni sie powinni znac na czyms takim. albo moze w sklepie rtv z agd. ja widzialem tylko glosniki mocowane na scianach wiec sam nie wiem. ale sam pomysl brzmi bardzo ciekawie.

----------


## T i A

Niepoprawnego montażu nie bierzemy wogóle pod uwagę.
Należy się zastanowić co oczekujemy i ile kasy chcemy przeznaczyć.

----------


## T i A

> mysle ze moze wystarczy to profesjonalnie zamontowac, odpowiednio rozmiescic i opakowac jakas substancja izolacyjna i bedzie fajnie gralo. a moze zapytac kogos w sklepie muzycznym? oni sie powinni znac na czyms takim. albo moze w sklepie rtv z agd. ja widzialem tylko glosniki mocowane na scianach wiec sam nie wiem. ale sam pomysl brzmi bardzo ciekawie.


Sprzedawcy w sklepach którzy mają jakiekolwiek pojecie o montażu czy nawet jakości dźwieku to żadkość.Nie mówiąc o doradzeniu jak poprawnie wybrać zadowalający nas sprzęt audio.

----------


## elofura

Witam,

Nie będę tworzył nowego tematu i wypowiem się tu  :smile:  . Co powiecie na takie umiejscowienie głośników, i czy dobrze dobrałem sprzęt?



Jako 4 głośniki dałbym : TAGA

+ jakiś SUB

Wymiary pomieszczenia  5,7 m X 5,3m. Wymiary SUFITU 2,2m X 5,3m

----------


## ryhu82

Osobiscie nie trawie glosnikow w suficie, to tak jak by do mnie mowily duchy z sufitu a nie aktor z TV. Wyprobuj na byle czym pod sufilem i na byle czym na wysokosci obrazu z TV, dla mnie ogromna roznica.

----------


## desmear

> Witam,
> 
> Nie będę tworzył nowego tematu i wypowiem się tu  . Co powiecie na takie umiejscowienie głośników,


wszystko zależy czego oczekujesz. na dworcu w poczekalni głośniki w suficie spełniają swoje zadania. do "łupany" też ujdzie. ale do wysokiej jakości odsłuchu ... nie wyobrażam sobie

----------


## dendrytus

Montaż głośników w suficie to świetny pomysł, pod warunkiem, że to sufit w kuchni, siłowni, ogrodzie zimowym czy łazience.

----------


## ryhu82

W sumie glosniki mogly by zwisac z sufitu tak aby siegac do wysokosci glowy siedzacej osoby lub pozostawienie glosnikow w suficie i wykorzystanie zjawiska odbicia fali pozwoliloby uzyskac oczekiwany efekt, ale max dla 3 osob przy 4.1., ale to bardzo trudne zadanie.

----------


## dendrytus

> W sumie glosniki mogly by zwisac z sufitu tak aby siegac do wysokosci glowy siedzacej osoby


 :eek:  Bardzo interesująca teoria. Możesz podać jej źródło. :wave: 




> lub pozostawienie glosnikow w suficie i wykorzystanie zjawiska odbicia fali pozwoliloby uzyskac oczekiwany efekt,


  :jaw drop:  tzn?



> ale max dla 3 osob przy 4.1., ale to bardzo trudne zadanie.


Życzę powodzenia

----------


## ryhu82

> Bardzo interesująca teoria. Możesz podać jej źródło.
> 
> 
>  tzn?
> 
> Życzę powodzenia


Po co Ci to wyjaśniać? I tak nie zrozumiesz.

----------


## dendrytus

> Po co Ci to wyjaśniać? I tak nie zrozumiesz.


Właśnie dlatego, że nie rozumiem, chciałem poznać źródło tej bzdurnych teorii.
Ja swoją wiedzę na temat nagłośnienia czerpałem miedzy innymi stąd
http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-ent...er-set-up/#5.1
http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-ent...o-buyer-guide/

----------


## ryhu82

> Właśnie dlatego, że nie rozumiem, chciałem poznać źródło tej bzdurnych teorii.
> Ja swoją wiedzę na temat nagłośnienia czerpałem miedzy innymi stąd
> http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-ent...er-set-up/#5.1
> http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-ent...o-buyer-guide/


Dzieci internetu pojęcia nie mają o odbiciu fali akustycznej, mnie to wogóle nie dziwi. Garść linków za chwilę nazwiesz kopalnią wiedzy. Dziękuje postoję.
Prowadź swą dziką szarżę i wklejaj klejne linki źródła swej ogromnej wiedzy.
Pozdrawiam i życzę slonecznego łikendu  :wink:

----------


## ryhu82

Pana z pomysłem montażu głośników w suficie proszę o zapoznanie się z tym materiałem, zapewne coś, a może nawet wiele pomoże, niestety książek nie wyślę, ale chociaż tyle co mogę pomóc.
Życzę przyjemnej lektury.
http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&source...B2VT_in2IA50rQ
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dendrytus

> Dzieci internetu pojęcia nie mają o odbiciu fali akustycznej, mnie to wogóle nie dziwi. Garść linków za chwilę nazwiesz kopalnią wiedzy. Dziękuje postoję.
> Prowadź swą dziką szarżę i wklejaj klejne linki źródła swej ogromnej wiedzy.
> Pozdrawiam i życzę slonecznego łikendu


Chętnie poczytam o odbiciu fali akustycznej. Chętnie też dowiedziałbym się gdzie poleci fala wysłana z sufitu w kierunku podłogi. Z posiadanej przeze mnie wiedzy większość wróci do sufitu.
Ale może masz rację, że fala akustyczna po odbiciu się od podłogi nagle skręci w kierunku uszu odbiorcy.
Czekam na jakiś link albo jakieś opracowanie naukowe potwierdzające twoje BREDNIE. Może być po angielsku, niemiecku lub rosyjsku.
Pochwal się źródłem swoich bzdetów, mój ty "guru". Jak na razie poza pobożnymi życzeniami nie błysnąłeś w tym temacie.

Dla osób niewiedzących czym jest THX
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/THX
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/THX

No to Panie Żabka(ryhu82) z niecierpliwością czekam na linki.




> Życzę przyjemnej lektury.
> http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&source...B2VT_in2IA50rQ
> Pozdrawiam.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
NAJLEPSZA JEST PIERWSZA STRONA  :wave:  :wave: 
LICZYŁEM NA COŚ BARDZIE WIARYGODNEGO I PROFESJONALNEGO

PS.
To jest naprawdę żenujące, że "guru" od fali akustycznej nie ma pojęcia o standardzie THX

----------


## ryhu82

> Chętnie poczytam o odbiciu fali akustycznej. Chętnie też dowiedziałbym się gdzie poleci fala wysłana z sufitu w kierunku podłogi. Z posiadanej przeze mnie wiedzy większość wróci do sufitu.
> Ale może masz rację, że fala akustyczna po odbiciu się od podłogi nagle skręci w kierunku uszu odbiorcy.
> Czekam na jakiś link albo jakieś opracowanie naukowe potwierdzające twoje BREDNIE. Może być po angielsku, niemiecku lub rosyjsku.
> Pochwal się źródłem swoich bzdetów, mój ty "guru". Jak na razie poza pobożnymi życzeniami nie błysnąłeś w tym temacie.
> 
> Dla osób niewiedzących czym jest THX
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/THX
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/THX
> 
> ...


No nic pozostaje tylko współczuć, zdroworozsądkowo nie zamierzam kontynuować bezcelowej polemiki.
Pan dendrytus czy dyndalus okazał się być podatnym na zabiegi socjotechniczne obiektem (lepiej nie kojarzyć z człowiekiem) i może dodatkowo należy do grona zatrąb na mnie to cię uszkodzę.
Jeszcze raz przyjemnego łikendu, dla mniej lub bardziej prostych.
P.S.
Mam linki do opracowań po japońsku, ale to z pewnością nie problem, bo i tak będą be.

----------


## dendrytus

> No nic pozostaje tylko współczuć, zdroworozsądkowo nie zamierzam kontynuować bezcelowej polemiki.
> Pan dendrytus czy dyndalus okazał się być podatnym na zabiegi socjotechniczne obiektem (lepiej nie kojarzyć z człowiekiem) i może dodatkowo należy do grona zatrąb na mnie to cię uszkodzę.
> Jeszcze raz przyjemnego łikendu, dla mniej lub bardziej prostych.


Chłopie szacun dla ciebie, skoro źródłem twojej wiedzy jest uczeń technikum elektrycznego, pomijam fakt, że nie wiadomo czy je ukończył i z jakim skutkiem. Przemilczę fakt, że było to technikum łączności.
Co nie zmienia następujących faktów:
1. Słowo sufit(dokładnie sufitu str.3) występuje 1 raz, w kontekście rozchodzenia się fal, a nie montażu głośników.
2. Przedstawione rysunki pochodzą z THX
3. Głośniki tylne powinny być zamocowane na wys 150cm-180cm(rys. 6) czyli 2 stopy nad głową odbiorcy (żródło THX), a nie jak sugerowałeś na wysokości głowy.
4. Nawet tego nie przeczytałeś.
5. Tekst jest opracowany przy pomocy funkcji kopiuj/wklej z czasopism o tematyce audio/wideo
6. Jest potwierdzeniem mojej wiedzy i teorii przeze mnie głoszonych, będąc jednocześnie zaprzeczeniem twoich bredni.

Na drugi raz przeczytaj to co wklejasz, wujek google nie zrobi tego za ciebie.




> P.S.
> Mam linki do opracowań po japońsku, ale to z pewnością nie problem, bo i tak będą be.


Słabo szukałeś. Japończycy to nie Francuzi, są dwujęzyczni, więc jest na pewno i po angielsku.

PS.
Na allegro mają fajne tanie chińskie mózgi, a przeszczep jest w promocji za 1 zł.

----------


## ryhu82

Ad. PS

Nie wszystko co dla Ciebie było jedynym rozwiązaniem, nie musi okazac się rownie dobrym dla innych.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ad. PS
> 
> Nie wszystko co dla Ciebie było jedynym rozwiązaniem, nie musi okazac się rownie dobrym dla innych.


Najpierw przeczytaj polecanego przez siebie PDF, później przeczytaj wątek, a później odwiedź allegro i wpisz tanie chińskie mózgi.

A co do mojego mózgu jest oryginalny i świetnie działa czego przykładem może być niniejszy temat. 
PS.
W języku polskim występują litery ć, ó, ą i kilka innych. Brak ich używania świadczy o poważnej awarii w przednim płacie czołowym mózgu.
Niestety w przypadku tego typu awarii restart mózgu przy pomocy gumowego młotka czy baranka o ścianę(nawet wielokrotnego) nie przynosi pożądanego skutku.
Jeśli nie chcesz wymieniać na fajny chiński, to radzę oddać obecny do kapitalnego remontu.

----------


## T i A

Panowie wasza dyskusja nie wnosi nic do tematu.Możecie wymieniać swoje poglądy przez wiadomści prywatne.

W pokoju gdzie ma stać kanapa,tv i nie ma żadnych ograniczeń,aby głośniki zamontować w normalnych miejscach zapomnij o montażu w suficie.
Zamontuj je zgodnie ze sztuką.Jeżeli masz jakieś ograniczenia poszukać głośników które można regulować w każdym poziomie.
Rozwiązań jest mnóstwo.Ostateczność to montaż w suficie(głęboko-bezsensowny)-pokój który przedstawiłeś.
System 4.1? -chyba chcesz przekombinować.Pomyśl o normalnym systemie 5.1.
Znam już takich co chcieli "tuby" z opon robić,katamarany z nart,itp. na dobre im to nie wyszło.

----------


## elofura

Dobra wszystkim dziękuję za info. Temat zamykam.

----------


## dwiecegly

Pytanie o głośniki w kuchni. To ma być nałośnienie do radia słuchanego przy gotowaniu, jedzeniu itp więc nic wyszukwanego to nie musi być. JEst tam podwieszony sufit więc mogłbym dać dwa małe głośniki w suficie a dzwięk z prostego wzmacniacza Bluetooth do ktorego moge wysylać sygnal np z tabletu lub nawet komorki. Pierwszy problem to głosniki - nie moge znaleźć w normalnej cenie takich głosników do zabudowy o małych rozmiarach, zaczyna sie od 20cm (z obudową). Ja nie chciałbym dawać wiekszych niż 13-15cm bo po co mi takie dwa wielkie kulfony na podwieszonym suficie. To nie ma być mega głośne tylko dawać wyrazny dzwięk, czasem posłuchać troche głośniej ale bez przesady. Wiem że jakos z sufitu bedzie niższa niż pionowo zamontowanych ale nie bardzo mam gdzie w kuchni dać na scianie glosniki a te podtynkowe montowane w puszkach są malusienkie i kosztują ponad 100zł za sztukę.

----------


## dzabij

Myślę że do tego celu najlepiej wykorzystać jakieś niedrogie głośniki samochodowe. Mogą być szerokopasmowe, mogą być ewentualnie dwudrożne koaksjalne. Trochę nie sprzyja położenie membraną w dół - mogą się z czasem odkształcić zawieszenia - ale najwyżej za jakiś czas wymienisz na nowe. Kilka lat spokojnie dadzą radę.

----------


## Yamaha77

Witajcie, proszę o poradę kogoś ogarniętego...

Mam mieć salon z aneksem kuchennym. Chodzi o to, aby z kuchni można było popatrywać na telewizor i słyszeć dźwięk, bez niepotrzebnego rozpuszczania fonii na telewizorze. Jaki kabel muszę pociągnąć i jakiego sprzętu będę potrzebował? Myślałem o głośniku w ścianie, z własnym podgłaśnianiem/ściszaniem, ale widzę po temacie, że sprawa nie jest prosta...

----------


## dzabij

Opcji jest kilka :

- Opcja 1 -Telewizor ma analogowe wyście audio - zapewne ma albo chinch albo euro złącze - da się z tego pobrać analogowy sygnał audio.
To analogowe wyjście audio łączysz z jakimś zewnętrznym wzmacniaczem mocy kablem sygnałowym. Ze wzmacniacza dajesz kable głośnikowe o przekroju powiedzmy 2x2,5m2 miedziane do głośnika w kuchni. Jakość zapwne nie będzie powalająca więc jeżeli chodzi o wzmacniacz mocy to można poszukać jakichś gotowych modułów w klasie D, aczkolwiek ciężko będzie do tego dorobić jakieś sensowne sterowanie pilotem, dlatego :

- Opcja 2 - telewizor nie ma analogowego wyjścia audio albo tak czy inaczej planujemy mieć kino domowe - w tej opcji TV łączymy z amplitunerem kina domowego kablem cyfrowym (HDMI, Optyczny, coaxialny, w zależności jakie wyjścia z TV mamy do dyspozycji). Z amplitunera tak jak poprzednio kabel głośnikowy 2x2,5m2 miedź do głośnika sufitowego. Sam amplituner ma zazwyczaj kilka opcji podłączenia głośników. Zazwyczaj można je podłączyć jako stereo A lub Stereo B, często też nowoczesne amplitunery mają  możliwość podłączenia różnych pomieszczeń. Ta opcja daje najwięcej możliwości (poza TV mamy radio a coraz częściej różne serwisy internetowe), mamy sterowanie pilotem czy tam smartfonem itp. Osobiście poszedł bym w tym kierunku.

----------

